
Show HN: I made a site to share files, drop your files and get shareable links - ghans
http://fileit.pw/
======
argimenes
Just some questions: 1\. How many files can each user share? 2\. Is there a
file-size limit? 3\. Where are the files hosted and are there any privacy
guarantees? Are the files encrypted?

~~~
ghans
1\. There are no 'defined' users, so you can send as many files as you like.

2\. File size limit is 100MB since I think that's an ok limit (Open to any
suggestions about this)

3\. The multi-part answer to the multi-part question:

\- Using AWS S3 for the actual file hosting.

\- No the files aren't encrypted but that sounds like a fabulous idea (Care to
elaborate more on this?).

\- Thirdly privacy, I'm not sure how to answer this, if you're talking about
other users accessing your files, then it's hard since the file id is a random
generated hash. I personally won't go into S3 and snoop on people's files. Any
way I can have people trust me on this?

------
ghans
Only you can see your links, not anyone else.

